# ikea snake racks



## exoticsandtropics

hello, has anybody had any luck with any ikea racking systems with snakes etc etc. 

i like the basic idea of the trofast system and wondered if anyone had built anything similar.

word


----------



## biglad52002

ive got a snake rack made from an ikea wardrobe and tubs ill get a piccy of it and post it not quite finished tho yet but you get the idea


----------



## amandy

These are my Ikea wardrobe racks/vivs:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah they are cool/ i'm looking at getting the sort of system above but without the wooden shelve bits in the middle.


----------



## don't rush me

That's cool good idea m8 :no1:


----------



## Athravan

My hatchling rack is an Ikea cabinet  You can pick up some good things in the bargain basement.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah i think i will have to go.


----------



## lilmisselsey

*I love this*

How did you create the rack and about how much is it costing?

Thanks 
sonia:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

just been to ikea - remind me to never go again ahh! well not with a woman sorry!! had some cool racks but not the right tubs. and the right tubs for a different system but not clear tubs. also so many ideas for vivs but not what i want


----------



## don't rush me

Why carn't you get tubs from B&Q to fit with lids or just but sliding track from Ikea and make a unit up for it? : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

as they sliders etc weren't in stock and you can't order them online either. and they only fit particular box shapes. and i was feeling stingge and i had meatballs with a wierd flavour gravy. strange and i don't like croydon and the hundreds of traffic lights. sorry.

part from that great.


----------



## garysumpter

No pics but we had a rack made out of an ikea wardrobe, shelves and ikea tubs. Was about 12 levels and bloody good.

Will possibly build another one or two very soon.

Gary


----------



## Woodyofcastle

amandy said:


> These are my Ikea wardrobe racks/vivs:2thumb:


i have looked online for this wardrobe and can't find it, it is what i am looking for, what was its name and price please


----------



## odyssey

IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Wardrobe frame 

hope this helps


----------



## Mark75

odyssey said:


> IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Wardrobe frame
> 
> hope this helps


I might have a go at making something like that as a project, looks great.


----------



## joeandcaitlin

omg look at that spider in the top left hand corner of the pic!


----------



## doogle

Its two years old!


----------



## Meko

doogle said:


> Now get out there and buy more snakes! :no1::no1:


 
he's probably bought loads more in the two years since starting the thread.


----------



## doogle

:whistling2:

Yeah loads! LOL


----------



## Meko

a two year bump though for somebody to comment on a spider?? lol


----------



## doogle

Meko said:


> a two year bump though for somebody to comment on a spider?? lol


I know! Thats the second time i have been caught out with an old thread! LOL. Hate when they drag them back up! Defo when its a snake i want! :bash: LOL


----------

